# Left over Campy Record groups. What to do?



## Fat Rider (Feb 5, 2005)

I had to laugh at this one. Cannondale CAAD 8, Mavic Ksrium SL Wheels, Full Campy Record complete bike for 2900.00 I was at the Cannondale dealer here in Grand Junction when the Cannondale sales rep called and told them of the good deal. It seems Cannondale had about an extra hundred campy record groups laying around. I just had to buy one on the spot. The Group, and wheels alone are worth nearly 3 Gs. Scream of a deal. All on a CAAD 8 frame. Oh what a ride. I think I am going to put the Record on my six/13. Use the CAAD 8 for Crit racing.

TJ


----------



## Vaprak001 (May 24, 2005)

Any Campy groups still going spare?


----------



## Fat Rider (Feb 5, 2005)

*Cannondale is puting them onto bikes and selling them.*



Vaprak001 said:


> Any Campy groups still going spare?



It is one of those "Hey we have a bunch of leftover Campy Record groups. Lets put them on a nice frame and sell them cheap to get rid of them" 

TJ


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

This is a limited production run and it's called R6000, you won't find it on the Cannondale website.


----------



## Fat Rider (Feb 5, 2005)

*I just saw the spec sheets they faxed to us.*



zamboni said:


> This is a limited production run and it's called R6000, you won't find it on the Cannondale website.


It is a pretty sweet deal. MSRP of $2799.00

TJ


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

CAAD 8 frame (color as R5000 raw)

Slice Premium fork

Campy Record epuipment.

Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels

Fizik Arione Ti saddle

FSA Carbon Pro Team Issue Crank 39/53

Carbon seatpost


----------



## neng (Jun 6, 2003)

*got one!*



zamboni said:


> CAAD 8 frame (color as R5000 raw)
> 
> Slice Premium fork
> 
> ...



Read this thread the other day. Then got motivated to call the LBS to see if the R1000 in my size came in. Then found out they had one R6000 come in which just happened to be in my size (48cm)... Only a lousy $800 over the R1000 for Record grouppo and Ksyrium SL's. It is only a shame that my credit card limit didn't allow me to purchase the whole thing in one fell swoop.

Does anyone happen to know if a stock 48 cannondale typically comes with 170mm cranks? Couldn't find the info on their website and forgot to ask the lbs.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Cannondale only made a few hundreds and good luck with your search.


----------



## neng (Jun 6, 2003)

zamboni said:


> Cannondale only made a few hundreds and good luck with your search.


Thanks Zamboni

I figured out they are 170mm.... quick question you mentioned the product spec includes the slice premium... I noticed on the one I am in the process of purchasing it is the slice carbon w/alloy steerer... is Cannondale sending out different specs?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

neng said:


> Thanks Zamboni
> 
> I figured out they are 170mm.... quick question you mentioned the product spec includes the slice premium... I noticed on the one I am in the process of purchasing it is the slice carbon w/alloy steerer... is Cannondale sending out different specs?


That was the spec I got from my Cannondale unless they change it without notice.


----------



## neng (Jun 6, 2003)

zamboni said:


> That was the spec I got from my Cannondale unless they change it without notice.


I guess they must have switched it. I was kind of surprised as I swore when I put the deposit down that it had FSA handlebars instead of Cannondale Fire or whatever. Still a good deal I suppose.


----------



## tcrmann (Sep 21, 2005)

*R6000 / Campy Record*

What are the web addresses / phone # ' s of the shops that ordered LTD Edition R6000 w/ Campy Record and Mavic K SL ?? What is complete specs on this bike ??


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

tcrmann said:


> What are the web addresses / phone # ' s of the shops that ordered LTD Edition R6000 w/ Campy Record and Mavic K SL ?? What is complete specs on this bike ??


The promo is over and I don't think any shop will take additional order.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

neng said:


> I guess they must have switched it. I was kind of surprised as I swore when I put the deposit down that it had FSA handlebars instead of Cannondale Fire or whatever. Still a good deal I suppose.


Neng you are getting a good deal for full Campy Record & Mavic SL wheels not to mention Caad 8 frame.


----------



## asawlrider123456789 (Dec 22, 2005)

*I Want One*



zamboni said:


> The promo is over and I don't think any shop will take additional order.



Do you know any shops that have them in The CaliforniaLAish. Or any shops that are getting them? I am willing to order and get it shipped from other states. Ahhh the pure ride of a good 'ol aluminum Dale. Ride a century on rough road road with em and it'll take another century to get over your bodies initial earthquake.


----------



## neng (Jun 6, 2003)

No complaints here... especially since the shop is bending over backwards to fit me and my funky position.

Sid's bikes here in NYC I believe had a 54cm that wasn't spoken for. Goodluck trying to order one.


----------



## lancerracer (Nov 22, 2004)

asawlrider123456789 said:


> Do you know any shops that have them in The CaliforniaLAish. Or any shops that are getting them? I am willing to order and get it shipped from other states. Ahhh the pure ride of a good 'ol aluminum Dale. Ride a century on rough road road with em and it'll take another century to get over your bodies initial earthquake.



I must say, riding a CAAD 8 on a century might acctually be pleasent...My C8 is the best riding aluminum frame I have ever ridden...


----------

